# Hey Rolls -- Lookee what I found



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 2, 2011)

Keep your fingers crossed. I'm still in negotiations.   WANT WANT WANT.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a beautiful goat.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 2, 2011)

Alright, somebody else go get her because she's out of my price range.  They are "taking offers" and $300 wasn't enough.  I'd go higher but can't justify it until I move the two of the ones I have. 

This is also only 30 min from me and if you needed her picked up I can help with that but can't swing the purchase right now which is making me very sad.      She's clean 1x1 and according to the owner was bought at a sale when she was 4 mos old and she thought she was total Nub but there's a lot of boer in there and she does Mini Nubs and doesn't want to use her.


Edited to remove add.  We might have just come to a price agreement.  !!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 2, 2011)

z


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 2, 2011)

If she is already bred she's bred to a Mini Nubian and I don't want those babies. They'll be up for sale as bottle babies when they are born.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 2, 2011)

Well they won't hold her but if she is unsold as of Monday she's MINE!!!  I don't think I can go get her until then.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 2, 2011)

This is ridiculous. I am just sitting here twitching!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope you get her.  She looks a LOT like my doe Peyton, only more spots.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 2, 2011)

Peyton is a Nub/Boer cross right?   And if I get her MAN would I love to cross her w/ Freeney.  Of course they'd probably all be traditional kids but I can imagine.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 2, 2011)

She's 75% Boer, 25% Nubian.  Her dam, Hannah, is 50/50 Boer / Nub.  Her sire, Train, is a FB black boer.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 3, 2011)

z


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

But now that you mention it....I could put pictures of my other spotted goats in this thread....just for grins.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh I think it's only logical to post other spotted goats. Then I can compare them to the one I'm looking at to make an educated decision.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, plus, I've always been of the "if you're gonna accuse me of badness, I may as well be guilty of it" mindset, too.   he he he.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

I went back to past kidding albums and dug up every spotted pic I could find.  ENJOY!











































And lasty...a double shot of flying spots


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 3, 2011)

z


----------



## doo dah (Sep 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I went back to past kidding albums and dug up every spotted pic I could find.  ENJOY!
> 
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Derri3days-1.jpg
> ...


Oh my gosh I LOVE the color of #5!  Do you have any grown-up pictures?


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 3, 2011)

Long live spots!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, I think I officially like spotted goats! Now if only I could find some in ND or pygmy. I will share a pic of my daddy's spotted pygmy buck(he thinks there may be some ND in his background too b/c he is bigger than a normal pygmy).

This is Boner!





I will have one of his babies whenever some hit the ground! Hopefully I can get a spotted kid too!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 3, 2011)

This is my only other spotty one. 








Rolls some of those are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> you made my morning!


X2.  Hmmmmm, I'm kinda seeing spots in my future.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 3, 2011)

#5 is beautiful! I LOVE SPOTS!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2011)

#5 is out of the doe in picture #7...he's 50/50 Boer Nub.  He was bought by a poster here, I haven't seen any pics of him lately.  

Another case of, "WHY do all my prettiest kids HAVE TO BE BOYS???"

*sigh*


----------



## neener92 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have one with some spots, not nearly as beautiful as Rolls goats. Suburban that is a very nice looking girl!


----------



## foxywench (Sep 3, 2011)

gah im seeing spots!

suurban, i dont know whaere your located, but if you get her and she has a spotted mini baby buck, im claiming him!

i want a heard of spotted nubians, and want to breed for spotted minis!  i just LOVE spots!


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 3, 2011)

Since you can *never* have too much of a *good thing*, I thought I'd throw my hat, er goat, into the ring!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm over in WV.   Day 1 down and I didn't get an email that she was sold. Now to just get through tomorrow.  

 Babies  WILL be for sale if she's already bred. A friend has a potential hold on does, but she's backed out on me before so meh.   BUT... first I have to get the darn goat that I am lusting after and keep checking my email about like 12 times a day.



 And to torture some of you more, here's the buck she could be bred to.  The babies should be super cute but just not what I'm looking for.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 3, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She's 75% Boer, 25% Nubian.  Her dam, Hannah, is 50/50 Boer / Nub.  Her sire, Train, is a FB black boer.


i'm suprised she got a flat face with that nubian and boer.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 3, 2011)

I think it's just the angle of the shot. She's got a Roman nose.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 3, 2011)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I officially like spotted goats! Now if only I could find some in ND!


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 3, 2011)

> And to torture some of you more, here's the buck she could be bred to.


My first impression of him was he reminded me of a wildebeest.  I think it's the Mohawk down his spine.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Sep 4, 2011)

Two of my ND does.  












Tracy


----------



## kstaven (Sep 4, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I went back to past kidding albums and dug up every spotted pic I could find.  ENJOY!
> 
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Derri3days-1.jpg
> ...


Your 5th pic down is the patterning I would like to work into my Sable Saanen


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 4, 2011)

The dam to that kid (Nub) has thrown that pattern twice when bred Boer.  I bred her Nubian for the 1st time this year b/c a customer begged me too, but she'll be rebred Boer again next year.


----------



## crazyland (Sep 6, 2011)

I love spots! But I love my flowery pattern girls too.

Did you get the doe?


----------



## dbunni (Sep 6, 2011)

Did you get her?


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (Sep 7, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL goats!! Did you get her? I sure hope-if you haven't-that you do!!!! Keep us all posted!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 7, 2011)

I haven't been able to pick her up yet. It's been pouring down rain here    But she also hasn't sold yet      Keeping my fingers crossed that when life lets me go get her she'll still be available.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 7, 2011)

I just posted a thread about really wanting to see spots and then I found this one!!  Oh my I really want a spotted goat  

I have 2 nubian girls and while they are only 4 months old, I am so excited to breed them in the future and try for some spotted babies.    


Now I just have to pick the right daddy.    Boer, Nubian, Nigerian (and go for mini nubian), or Pygmy (and go for the kinder)   Too many choices.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I am a very sad panda..   


 I just got the results of my cardiology appointment and they are downgrading my "amount of crud I am allowed to pick up at once".   My husband is rightly putting his foot down about big goats and I have to agree.  Until I can get a repair done, and maybe even after that, I need to limit what I'm doing to smaller goats.  So no spotty darling for me.   If somebody else is interested she was asking 5 and I believe she's still available. I can get you the contact info.   

 I have a friend that is going to take my younger nubians and I'll hang on to my old girl that is in retirement until she's in better condition after her last pregnancy and then she'll be headed there too.    Smaller goats = lighter buckets, less danger of a hit to the chest, less hay schlepping, less barn scooping - but not by much, just all around slightly easier.  

I am sad about this but realistic. I need to stay alive or my husband will kill me  L.    We weren't anticipating anything like this but the aneurysm is growing when they expected it to be stable.  Need to take it easier and be smart about it.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 8, 2011)

Where are they located, and do they have a website?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

No website. They are over past Berryville Va.  It's 45 min for me so I think you'd be looking at 4hrs or so. 


I can't find the craigslist add anymore so she may be gone.  I can pm you her email address though.   She's a boer nubian cross of an unknown mix. clean teated and she's asking $500.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 8, 2011)

Darn! She is 4 hours.  My limit has been drawn at 3 hours....of course this was not by me!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 8, 2011)

We just went to Berrysville to pick up some new rabbits.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

YOU bought my rabbits!!!  I was supposed to go get a female early next week if she had any available.  Sigh... I will wait for the next litter.  How'd they look?


----------

